# I need, a first name for the middle name Noah.



## littlepea

I love Grayson Noah & Maddox Noah but, Maddox Noah does seem to flow to well. I sort of want something trendy but, really really trendy such such as my two examples.

THANKS!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

What about Noah Grayson, that sounds better??? xx


----------



## Lisa221

noahs a lovely first name xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

I really like Greyson Noah or Noah Greyson -- both sound nice!

I think Maddox Noah sounds fine, too! :shrug:

Some other "trendy" combos:

Henry Noah
Oliver Noah
Rylan Noah
Lennon Noah
Landon Noah
Braedyn Noah
Kai Noah
Jack Noah
Jackson Noah
Logan Noah
Max Noah


----------



## CedarWood

I like Noah Grayson.

Other ideas:

Jonathan Noah

Henrey Noah

William Noah


----------



## Princessa

Noah Grayson. I'm salivating!


----------



## kglo

How about Issac Noah or Malikai Noah


----------



## louise1302

i love jackson noah


----------

